# Gyno Surgery Poland - Noa Clinic



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So I'm finally in the position where I can afford to book my gyno op and from all the threads on here on Noa Clinic in Poland I decided to use them.

I've tried contacting them through medi-tour.co.uk and I've emailed europesurgery.co.uk as their contact form wasn't working. I've not received any replies in 3 days.....I'm wondering if they are even still in business?

Has anyone used them recently and if so how should I go about contacting them to book my op?

Cheers.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Did you use the [email protected] email?

Or [email protected] ?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

SuperRips said:


> Did you use the [email protected] email?
> 
> Or [email protected] ?




I used [email protected]


Which would you suggest using?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Use both mate.

David who picks up their london based office iirc and noa usually get back to you to check progress. Usually pretty quick though


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

What is the cost for the surgery mate?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Djibril said:


> What is the cost for the surgery mate?


 £1400 excluding flights, hotel and taxis mate



SuperRips said:


> Use both mate.
> 
> David who picks up their london based office iirc and noa usually get back to you to check progress. Usually pretty quick though


 Nice one bud cheers for that got a reply this morning from them. Asked me to send in pictures of my chest so I'm going to take them tomorrow and hopefully should get an appointment date in the next couple of days.

Can't fu**ing wait it feels like I'm a kid at Christmas lol


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

anabolik said:


> £1400 excluding flights, hotel and taxis mate
> 
> Nice one bud cheers for that got a reply this morning from them. Asked me to send in pictures of my chest so I'm going to take them tomorrow and hopefully should get an appointment date in the next couple of days.
> 
> Can't fu**ing wait it feels like I'm a kid at Christmas lol


 Ha yeah it does get you like that, best move I did. I had puberty gyno and bitch nipples, i also had my nipples 'downsized' too


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Where are you thinking of staying when over there?

Dont let Anna talk you into one of her back street detours :whistling:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

SuperRips said:


> Where are you thinking of staying when over there?
> 
> Dont let Anna talk you into one of her back street detours :whistling:


 I'm looking at Campanile but unsure which specific location of their hotels to choose, does it matter? I've no idea how big Wroclaw is or how far away each hotel would be from the clinic...

Back street detour? Sounds interesting.... And who is Anna? :lol:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

They have sent my pictures to the surgeon and said they will get back to me soon.

Should I ask for Adam specifically as I believe they have 1 other surgeon that performs the operation? Or will they ask me which surgeon I would like?

I'd hate to request Adam then find out I have to have someone else who then knows I didn't want them doing it pmsl

Does it even really matter which surgeon I get?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Went in 2017 and had the op done by Wojciech Berendt

Adam himself gave the pre op consult and told me hed rather Wojciech perform the operation as he does the vast majority of gyno removals

Cost me two grand all in; operation, bloods, compression vests, flights, food and hotel (took my wife with me)

Was up looking around the local mall the very next day

Operation itself is minor and in fact the worse part is having to stay at the clinic over night post op (extremely boring so take a laptop) but the night duty nurse will give you a sleeping tab if you ask for one.

Any other questions fire away

Edit:

Thought I'd deleted this

Here you go

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301785-gyno-removal/?do=embed


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Went in 2017 and had the op done by Wojciech Berendt
> 
> Adam himself gave the pre op consult and told me hed rather Wojciech perform the operation as he does the vast majority of gyno removals
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate. Already read your thread and the others on here, really helped with answering some questions I had about this whole process.

Got my appointment booked for 20th Feb. Only thing I'm worrying about now is how long I'll have to take off work...I have a very manual job where I have to regularly pick up metal frames and hang them up weighing 25kg+ all in very awkward shapes and sizes making them feel heavier than they are.

How long do you reckon I'll have to take off? Is that in the same category as heavy weight training (i.e 4-6 weeks)?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

anabolik said:


> Cheers mate. Already read your thread and the others on here, really helped with answering some questions I had about this whole process.
> 
> Got my appointment booked for 20th Feb. Only thing I'm worrying about now is how long I'll have to take off work...I have a very manual job where I have to regularly pick up metal frames and hang them up weighing 25kg+ all in very awkward shapes and sizes making them feel heavier than they are.
> 
> How long do you reckon I'll have to take off? Is that in the same category as heavy weight training (i.e 4-6 weeks)?


 Last thing you want is to cause a seroma so you'll need to take it easy for atleast 3-4weeks min. Some have got back into work after a week or 2 but all depends on your job. Mine involves hauling around 20 - 25kg sacks and I think I pushed it too far too early and caused a build up of fluid which I had to have drained.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anabolik said:


> Cheers mate. Already read your thread and the others on here, really helped with answering some questions I had about this whole process.
> 
> Got my appointment booked for 20th Feb. Only thing I'm worrying about now is how long I'll have to take off work...I have a very manual job where I have to regularly pick up metal frames and hang them up weighing 25kg+ all in very awkward shapes and sizes making them feel heavier than they are.
> 
> How long do you reckon I'll have to take off? Is that in the same category as heavy weight training (i.e 4-6 weeks)?


 The job I was working at the time i took around 3 weeks off then spent a further week taking it easy

You'll feel ready to go sooner but you really don't want a seroma

I had to drain one with a 21g because shot some gear into my pec (dumb) and it bled out into the space between my skin and pec

Only 20-30cc but it made my left nipple swell up like I had gyno again and felt like pure fluid (water balloon feeling)


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to use up all my holidays for the year then. f**k it I don't care I just want this sorted once and for all.


----------



## GNT255 (Jan 4, 2020)

@anabolikmate cant get through to them via email, are there any alternative means ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GNT255 said:


> @anabolikmate cant get through to them via email, are there any alternative means ?


 This is their biggest downfall

They're crap with correspondence

Which is really off putting

But once you're all booked in its plain sailing


----------



## GNT255 (Jan 4, 2020)

swole troll said:


> This is their biggest downfall
> 
> They're crap with correspondence
> 
> ...


 I did eventually get a respone and im booked for feb! Any hotel recomendation ?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

anabolik said:


> Looks like I'll have to use up all my holidays for the year then. f**k it I don't care I just want this sorted once and for all.


 so did you get surgery done ?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Baka said:


> so did you get surgery done ?


 I'm booked for 18th Feb mate. Will take pictures and all that s**t and try do a proper report. I know how helpful it is to read one before booking your op....it can be quite daunting but they do make it all very easy.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anabolik said:


> I'm booked for 18th Feb mate. Will take pictures and all that s**t and try do a proper report. I know how helpful it is to read one before booking your op....it can be quite daunting but they do make it all very easy.


 it's so minor when all is said and done

I was up looking around the Magnolia park mall the day after my surgery

You'll be itching to get out after the surgery

this was my view for about 16hrs IIRC










I was surprised at how big Poland is in general
and by that I don't mean the size of the country but rather the width and length of the roads, that mall I mentioned above is huge with unnecessarily wide walk ways.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Just try not to get ran over by a tram.... :huh:

I owe my life to that kind old midget lady with 3 teeth praise the lord.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

swole troll said:


> it's so minor when all is said and done
> 
> I was up looking around the Magnolia park mall the day after my surgery
> 
> ...


 That looks so depressing...is there another bed in there? Does that mean you're sharing the room with another person?

Guessing you can just watch vids on your phone or laptop to pass the time easily enough.

I'm considering taking some special brownies/cookies to eat after surgery to help me sleep through the rest of my time there.....do you think that would be a good idea? lol

Would I even have access to my belongings after surgery or are you just in a room in your gown?

Really not looking forward to that long wait after.



SuperRips said:


> Just try not to get ran over by a tram.... :huh:
> 
> I owe my life to that kind old midget lady with 3 teeth praise the lord.


 :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anabolik said:


> That looks so depressing...is there another bed in there? Does that mean you're sharing the room with another person?
> 
> Guessing you can just watch vids on your phone or laptop to pass the time easily enough.
> 
> ...


 No one else in the room with me at any point

The nurse gives you a sleeper the night after the surgery but definitely take a laptop with some movies or series


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Most of the rooms have more than 1 bed but you'll be on your own.

Defo take something to eat because their cheese sandwich and yogurt (though it really isn't that bad) will not fill you up at all. I made your I had a couple of tubs of pringles and some chocolate to pig on and thank god I did.

I took my iPad with 2 box sets and several films on whilst you stay there but once the pills kick in you'll be off. I asked for another pill because I woke up so hungry that the night nurse got me some more food then couldn't get back sleep.

Depending what hotel you stay at for the next couple days then you should have wifi so I made sure I took my android box with me so I could watch my iptv.

It's really not that bad in the room but just make sure you have something to watch atleast. I took a mini extension lead aswell because at one point I had to go without my iPad because it was charging on the other side of the room.

When Anna or david take you to your hotel, get them to stop off at a supermarket and just get yourself a load of snacks for the room. I got carried away and done a mini shop but the first night I was on a self contained apartment so had a cooker/fridge etc so glad I did buy pasta bakes and soups. 2nd night I stayed at the puro hotel which was bliss, everything controlled my a tablet including room service which is still cheap so only had to get up for a piss.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

SuperRips said:


> Most of the rooms have more than 1 bed but you'll be on your own.
> 
> Defo take something to eat because their cheese sandwich and yogurt (though it really isn't that bad) will not fill you up at all. I made your I had a couple of tubs of pringles and some chocolate to pig on and thank god I did.
> 
> ...


 I'm staying at the Boutique hotel. Thanks for the tips.

I'll be arriving there at midnight so not sure where I'd be able to buy any food from on the way there...


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

anabolik said:


> I'm staying at the Boutique hotel. Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I'll be arriving there at midnight so not sure where I'd be able to buy any food from on the way there...


 Ask the driver, plenty of places open through the night :thumbup1: .....well there was when I went anyway!


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

I booked my surgery in today for the 4th March. Looking forward to it, big relief to get it sorted 6 months after my doc put shits up Me thinking it was breast cancer and going on the cancer referral bollocks.

Some great tips here fellas, thanks !  
(tips.... no pun intended!)


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

SuperRips said:


> Did you use the [email protected] email?
> 
> Or [email protected] ?


 BTW, It's [email protected] not the above which is missing an E


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

HakMat75 said:


> BTW, It's [email protected] not the above which is missing an E


 My bad, typo


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I fly out tomorrow evening....told my girlfriend and she couldn't understand why I'd even want it doing?

She said she was shocked that it would be an issue for me and she's never noticed there was a problem. I tried to explain that it was always in the back of my mind what ever I'm doing.....it's not that I think it'll make me happy I just don't want to have to think about it ever again.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

anabolik said:


> Well I fly out tomorrow evening....told my girlfriend and she couldn't understand why I'd even want it doing?
> 
> She said she was shocked that it would be an issue for me and she's never noticed there was a problem. I tried to explain that it was always in the back of my mind what ever I'm doing.....it's not that I think it'll make me happy I just don't want to have to think about it ever again.


 Women dont understand because they are meant to have tits 

It's by far one of the best decisions I've made, mine being puberty gyno so had it since teens.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So I'm laid in the hospital bed at the clinic right now. They told me I'm not allowed to eat after surgery but I've no clue why? Surely now it's done I can eat....I'm fu**ing ravenous 

Taxi driver dropped me off at the wrong hotel at midnight last night which was fun, luckily managed to get in touch with him and he came back to take me to my actual hotel.

Not spoken to the surgeon yet so no clue how it all went but I have next to no pain just a little tenderness.

Nurse just changed my dressings and f**k me my chest looks completely different....and I'm guessing it will only get better from here on once the swelling goes down. Couldn't see my nips as I'm laid down but I'm hoping he did a neat job....


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anabolik said:


> So I'm laid in the hospital bed at the clinic right now. They told me I'm not allowed to eat after surgery but I've no clue why? Surely now it's done I can eat....I'm fu**ing ravenous
> 
> Taxi driver dropped me off at the wrong hotel at midnight last night which was fun, luckily managed to get in touch with him and he came back to take me to my actual hotel.
> 
> ...


 All done mate :thumbup1: Now just the recovery. Most important thing...... what you gonna be watching on your laptop??

Oh, and are the nurses priddy??


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anabolik said:


> So I'm laid in the hospital bed at the clinic right now. They told me I'm not allowed to eat after surgery but I've no clue why? Surely now it's done I can eat....I'm fu**ing ravenous
> 
> Taxi driver dropped me off at the wrong hotel at midnight last night which was fun, luckily managed to get in touch with him and he came back to take me to my actual hotel.
> 
> ...


 Yea I was bloody starving!

The surgeon will see you for the follow up to make sure everything is going okay

This was a day or 2 post op IIRC


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

anabolik said:


> So I'm laid in the hospital bed at the clinic right now. They told me I'm not allowed to eat after surgery but I've no clue why? Surely now it's done I can eat....I'm fu**ing ravenous
> 
> Taxi driver dropped me off at the wrong hotel at midnight last night which was fun, luckily managed to get in touch with him and he came back to take me to my actual hotel.
> 
> ...


 Hassle the nurse for some cheese sandwiches, she'll give in. Yogurt ain't the best but when your starving even the pillow looks tempting!

I made sure I had a few light treats in my case to nibble on but dont over do it if it's to soon after your op. I'm assuming you had your few hrs snooze??

It will look better by far but you may get the usual swelling so. You got to make sure you take it easy, no straining especially heavy lifting because the last thing you want is a seroma, it'll just delay the healing.

Surgeon will come and see you tomorrow morning.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Any one willing to put up a picture of how (bad) it looked before opp and maybe after for comparison ?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> All done mate :thumbup1: Now just the recovery. Most important thing...... what you gonna be watching on your laptop??
> 
> Oh, and are the nurses priddy??


 Tried watching Walking Dead but couldn't follow all the characters as I was still foggy from the anaesthetic. Been watching a shitty film on Netflix called Polaroid, it was terrible.

They're not your classic fit nurse no sir but they are quite friendly and sweet little middle aged ladies. Would give one of them a going over lol but I'm a dirtbag.



swole troll said:


> Yea I was bloody starving!
> 
> The surgeon will see you for the follow up to make sure everything is going okay
> 
> This was a day or 2 post op IIRC


 Thought there might be a reason they were starving me for so long but after hearing some people got fed after 24hrs of no food I thought f*ck it and just eaten a tub of pringles and a couple croissants. Still hungry as owt but least I'm not wasting away now....s**t enough losing gains for the weeks I can't train no need to start it off by starving myself.

I'm looking forward to the famous bread roll, cheese, ham and yoghurt in the morning.



SuperRips said:


> Hassle the nurse for some cheese sandwiches, she'll give in. Yogurt ain't the best but when your starving even the pillow looks tempting!
> 
> I made sure I had a few light treats in my case to nibble on but dont over do it if it's to soon after your op. I'm assuming you had your few hrs snooze??
> 
> ...


 I asked her when I could eat and she told me "in the morning". Makes me think they want to save money by not feeding you properly and only giving out 1 meal...

Had a few hours after the op but made sure I stayed awake after as I knew I wouldn't sleep tonight otherwise. I've had my painkiller drip and sleeping tablet about an hour ago, thought it would have kicked in fully by now but just feel a bit wobbly on my feet and yawning a tad.

My gyno was pretty bad on one side, the surgeon was talking about loose skin underneath the pec and said he couldn't guarantee a good result. He said he took the whole gland and there might be loose skin from the nipple coning and under the pec but impossible to say until 6 months in to get a good idea of what it will finally look like.

I won't be doing any training for 2 weeks, then light leg work for a couple weeks maybe with some arms, then light upper body work for a couple weeks until I can go back to lifting heavier. I'll be using mk677 to speed healing.



sean m said:


> Any one willing to put up a picture of how (bad) it looked before opp and maybe after for comparison ?


 I will.....I took pics in the room before I went into surgery. Soon as I can safely take off my shitty vest and the dressings myself I will take more pics and post the horror.....


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Get well soon :thumbup1:


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

I got 2 helpings out the nurse, probably been told off for over feeding patients :huh:

Are you staying for another 2 days?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anabolik said:


> Tried watching Walking Dead but couldn't follow all the characters as I was still foggy from the anaesthetic. Been watching a shitty film on Netflix called Polaroid, it was terrible.
> 
> They're not your classic fit nurse no sir but they are quite friendly and sweet little middle aged ladies. Would give one of them a going over lol but I'm a dirtbag.
> 
> ...


 Speedy recovery mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks chaps.

Surgeon just came in and looked me over and said I have fluid build up on the left side and bad bruising. He recommended I get it drained before he let's me leave so I agreed.....now I've to wait here another 4 hours before they can drain it off ffs

Just want to get outside and to my hotel. This bed is terrible you jusy sink into a hole in the middle, and it's all polyester so.my arse/back is constantly sweaty.

He showed me pics of my glands and they were massive. Each about the size of a golf ball....had no clue they were that big!

Hoping I get to leave straight after the draining. I'm climbing the walls.



SuperRips said:


> Are you staying for another 2 days?


 Yeah mate I'm flying back Friday.

One question for you guys who've had this done....how the hell are you supposed to shower without getting your nips wet???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

They skanked me on the breakfast too. Didn't get any ham just 2 slices of cheese on 2 slices of bread with the smallest blob of ketchup you can imagine on each. Oh and a yoghurt and tea which was ok.

Feel like for £1400 the food you get is a bit of a piss take.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

anabolik said:


> They skanked me on the breakfast too. Didn't get any ham just 2 slices of cheese on 2 slices of bread with the smallest blob of ketchup you can imagine on each. Oh and a yoghurt and tea which was ok.
> 
> Feel like for £1400 the food you get is a bit of a piss take.


 Lol just have a moan at them in a nice way and they'll bring you extras.

As for showering, I just covered my pecs up with my hand and gave a quick splash over, mine got wet few times but aslong as you dont saturate it you'll be fine.

It's good you there till friday because you'll most likely want them drained again before you set off. I had to go to A&E urgent care when I got back because I started to swell up after several days and they just drained it for me. You can do it yourself if you are brave but I chose not to as I didnt wanna risk infection.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anabolik said:


> One question for you guys who've had this done....how the hell are you supposed to shower without getting your nips wet???


 Pretty sure after a few days I could shower freely, just whip the vest off, shower, dry and vest back on.

Until then it was just sponge baths


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

At my hotel now thank God. Thought I might have to stay there another night if my blood pressure was too high after the draining but luckily it was ok.

Walked over to Tesco's which is literally a minute's walk behind the clinic. Got a load of snacks, would love a proper meal but that will probably have to wait until friday when I get back home.

Sat here munching on a box of doughnuts, kilbasa and cheetos. Got some kefir and whey protein too (brought from home).



SuperRips said:


> Lol just have a moan at them in a nice way and they'll bring you extras.
> 
> As for showering, I just covered my pecs up with my hand and gave a quick splash over, mine got wet few times but aslong as you dont saturate it you'll be fine.
> 
> It's good you there till friday because you'll most likely want them drained again before you set off. I had to go to A&E urgent care when I got back because I started to swell up after several days and they just drained it for me. You can do it yourself if you are brave but I chose not to as I didnt wanna risk infection.


 Not sure I want them drained on friday tbh, if something happens I will miss my flight as it's at 5pm and that cannot happen. I have no more money for another flight so I would literally be stuck here....might just go for my dressings changed tomorrow and leave it at that.

Could have sworn the taller nurse with permed blonde hair had a thing for me lol, she always smiles and is overly nice and attentive.



swole troll said:


> Pretty sure after a few days I could shower freely, just whip the vest off, shower, dry and vest back on.
> 
> Until then it was just sponge baths


 My mrs will love bathing me in that case, not even joking haha

Think I'll just put some waterproof plasters over them for the first week or so until the incisions are healed so I don't have to worry about it


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Visited the clinic again this morning. Was picked up by Chris the taxi driver and got there for about 8:45.

The surgeon looked me over and said all was well and I was ok to leave :thumb

Won't have to go back tomorrow for draining so I'm happy it's all done now. He did say due to the size of the glands he removed there may be some indentation but it will be impossible to say for sure yet until the swelling goes down.

I'm hoping that even if there is some cratering that getting to a very low bodyfat (10%) will make it smooth out and appear more even. Luckily my nips are quite low on my chest so even if they aren't perfect they won't be totally visible as they sort of underhang a bit (before I developed gyno).

Not sure when I should take the after photos for comparison. Right now my chest is bruised to f*ck and very swollen including my nipples due to the fluid buildup....I think I'll wait a few days to a week and then take pics because right now it's not a fair representation of the result.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just over 2 weeks post op now and most of the swelling has gone down. I've been using Hirudoid Gel on the bruising and it has nearly gone now too just a bit of yellowing left.

I've had problems with the stitches not closing the incision properly. Last sunday I woke up to a patch of blood on one of my dressings. When pressing around the nipple or lifting it up by pressing above it caused yellowish/reddish fluid to come dripping out pretty fast. Freaked me out a bit but I just kept soaking it all up with kitchen roll until it stopped coming out as quickly. It didn't smell bad at all and didn't seem to be infected so I'm not worried about that.

I decided to use super glue to reclose the gap (which I couldn't really see still) so I had to lie on my back to stop it coming out and for the glue to set properly. I covered the area in glue and it has held out until now but is starting to peel at the edges. I just hope once it comes off the incision line it doesn't reopen the wound...

Anyone else had this sort of problem?

Apart from all that my chest is looking better every day. There seems to be quite a bit of scar tissue already building up where the lumps were removed from. I'm hesitant to start massaging until I'm sure the cuts have healed though....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

It seems the swelling has disappeared from everywhere except exactly where the gyno on each side was removed from now, so in a way it still looks like I don't have a rounded chest but due to the spread out nature of the swelling it still looks 70% better than it did. You can only really tell when I raise my arms you can see the swollen areas more easily.

I've prodded about a bit and it seems to be a mix of scar tissue and fluid so I'm not too worried about it being permanent.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

I hope the results will be good.

Who did the surgery ? Adam?

How many days did you stay there? For exemple if you get the surgery on Friday morning , can you leave the country the Sunday?

@anabolik


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

I had the same issue with one of my incisions but only a tiny bit near the edge of the first stitch.

I did same apart from the glue part, just squeezed gently until any excess fluid had come out, not a lot but once it was out I was fine.

Mine did look like he hadn't took the gland out for a few weeks but that was just the swelling still there...

The incisions looked like they were never going to disappear but kept using the bio oil to massage gently and eventually my areola became alot softer to touch after a few weeks.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

SuperRips said:


> I had the same issue with one of my incisions but only a tiny bit near the edge of the first stitch.
> 
> I did same apart from the glue part, just squeezed gently until any excess fluid had come out, not a lot but once it was out I was fine.
> 
> ...


 final results are good ?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

dr wojchiech isnt working there anymore , he was the specialist for gynecomastia.

Now only Adam is available , and there a many bad reviews with him


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Baka said:


> dr wojchiech isnt working there anymore , he was the specialist for gynecomastia.
> 
> Now only Adam is available , and there a many bad reviews with him


 by the time you get it done I'm sure adam will be a pro 

jokes aside that's a shame about Wojciech, he was the specialist and performed near a hundred surgeries per year IIRC , He also did my op

@ashmo who has the most famous gyno removal log on here had his done by Adam and had no complaints


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Baka said:


> final results are good ?


 Spot on.

Was aware dr Woj wasnt there anymore.

How long he been gone?

I never opted for Adam due to alot of negativity against him when I did my research, it looked to me that he wanted everyone else do all the work and he takes the credit.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

SuperRips said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Was aware dr Woj wasnt there anymore.
> 
> ...


 Dr Woj did the surgery for your gyno?

I don't know , but they told me that by email and told me I could get my surgery done by Adam but I don't want.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Baka said:


> Dr Woj did the surgery for your gyno?
> 
> I don't know , but they told me that by email and told me I could get my surgery done by Adam but I don't want.


 Yes I had the choice and before I booked I knew I wanted Dr woj to do mine. Had a consultation at Adam's london office and he asked if I specifically wanted him, I said yes 100% then when I arrived in Poland I seen adam again in one of the rooms and he said that himself might be doing it but I got abit irrate with him because I wouldnt have gone all that way if I'd known Woj might not be able to do it but it worked out in the end.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

SuperRips said:


> Yes I had the choice and before I booked I knew I wanted Dr woj to do mine. Had a consultation at Adam's london office and he asked if I specifically wanted him, I said yes 100% then when I arrived in Poland I seen adam again in one of the rooms and he said that himself might be doing it but I got abit irrate with him because I wouldnt have gone all that way if I'd known Woj might not be able to do it but it worked out in the end.


 So you booked for Dr Woj and when you arrived in Poland , Adam insisted to do the surgery ? rly?

I was scared of that , I can feel that they can do that


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Baka said:


> So you booked for Dr Woj and when you arrived in Poland , Adam insisted to do the surgery ? rly?
> 
> I was scared of that , I can feel that they can do that


 Adam asked me who I wanted yes then when I got to their surgery in Poland he said Woj might be running behind and it might be him or Marta to do my procedure but after I voiced my strong opinion then everything was ok.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Baka said:


> I hope the results will be good.
> 
> Who did the surgery ? Adam?
> 
> ...


 So do I mate, looking better every day.

It was Dr. Wojciech that performed my surgery which is why I'm surprised to hear he's no longer there as mine was just 3 weeks ago.

I flew in on monday and back on friday. I think they recommend you stay there for a couple days after the op so they can check you're ok before you go home.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Bruising is nearly all gone apart from directly around the nipples. Swelling has gone down a lot and is now limited to the area just underneath each pec...I'm guessing after another week or 2 this will be mostly gone at the rate it's going.

Peeled all the superglue off my left nip the other day and it's mostly healed. Still getting some tiny bits of orangish stain on my dressing so not healed yet but better than it was.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

anabolik said:


> Bruising is nearly all gone apart from directly around the nipples. Swelling has gone down a lot and is now limited to the area just underneath each pec...I'm guessing after another week or 2 this will be mostly gone at the rate it's going.
> 
> Peeled all the superglue off my left nip the other day and it's mostly healed. Still getting some tiny bits of orangish stain on my dressing so not healed yet but better than it was.


 how is your post op ? do you have before/after pictures?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Baka said:


> how is your post op ? do you have before/after pictures?


 Swelling has pretty much entirely gone now, however I have developed some scar tissue buildup under both nips. One side right under the nip making it look slightly coned and constantly erect and the other side has bulged out on the bottom a bit causing some folding....

I've booked an appointment to get some steroid injections into the scar tissue to hopefully soften and shrink it so it's flat agin like it was after the surgery, I'm expecting the appointment confirmation within the next 4 weeks.

Quite annoying tbh after all this time and money spent to still have the (albeit much less than before) same look to my chest.

On the plus side I can now wear all the tops I've not been able to wear for years without being self conscious about my pointy tits, all I have now is one strangely erect nipple showing through one side of my shirt but that's still 100x better than before.

I really don't want to show pics yet until my chest is totally flat and where I want it to be.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

anabolik said:


> Swelling has pretty much entirely gone now, however I have developed some scar tissue buildup under both nips. One side right under the nip making it look slightly coned and constantly erect and the other side has bulged out on the bottom a bit causing some folding....
> 
> I've booked an appointment to get some steroid injections into the scar tissue to hopefully soften and shrink it so it's flat agin like it was after the surgery, I'm expecting the appointment confirmation within the next 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


 I had the same but probably not as much as yours. It will eventually shrink though so don't worry. Some people heal faster than others so don't be disheartened.

I used to massage bio oil into mine but switched to argan oil, seems to work better on dry skin aswell.

If I remember rightly it took couple months when I first noticed it had thickened to back flat again.


----------



## Iridium (Mar 30, 2020)

the noa clinic doctor is banned from practising in the UK due to mal practice be carefull!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Iridium said:


> the noa clinic doctor is banned from practising in the UK due to mal practice be carefull!


Which one? Also, for what? Any details?


----------

